# Missed call - strange number- 8813 code



## europhile (9 Sep 2006)

I've just received a missed call on my mobile. It rang for about one second. The number was +8813XXXXXXXX.

This crowd appear to have the 8813 code.

http://www.ellipso.com/

Does it sound like one of those calls which aim to get you to phone back and make a fortune out of you?


----------



## Spock (9 Sep 2006)

*Re: Missed call - strange number*



europhile said:


> I've just received a missed call on my mobile. It rang for about one second. The number was +8813XXXXXXXX.



I had a missed call yesterday from the same number (ends in 663?) and if its a scam or not I won't be calling back - as zag said if it was important they'd have left a message...


----------



## gotsomenow (10 Sep 2006)

*Re: Missed call - strange number*

Reminds me of an incident about 3 weeks ago.  6:15am, I get a text message and I was like 'Who the &^%'?  Turned out it was an intimate message for an 'Amy'.  The weird thing about it was it showed on the received from screen that it was an 086 number, but then later on I discovered from the recent recipients area of my phone that it came from an altogether different number.  So I am presuming they have some software to mask their number from showing correctly on your phone and if you call back it costs a fortune. Although I can't see how they thought anyone would call back with what was in the message..haha


----------



## Technologist (10 Sep 2006)

*Re: Missed call - strange number*



europhile said:


> I've just received a missed call on my mobile. It rang for about one second. The number was +8813XXXXXXXX.
> 
> This crowd appear to have the 8813 code.
> 
> ...


I got one like that too, at about 12pm. It sounds like a scam in progress, as you suspect.


----------



## ajapale (10 Sep 2006)

*Re: Missed call - strange number*

I got this missed call from +881335XXXXXX 9/9/2006 11:52.

Its fairly obviously a "call back" scam of some sort.


----------



## sluice44 (10 Sep 2006)

I got a similar missed call this afternoon.  It may be one of those scams where you return the call and it turns out to be a premium rate number and you're charged mega€€ for the call.


----------



## europhile (10 Sep 2006)

*Re: Missed call - strange number*



ajapale said:


> I got this missed call from +881335XXXXXX 9/9/2006 11:52.
> 
> Its fairly obviously a "call back" scam of some sort.



They're the same digits. Same day. My call was a few hours later.

I'm sure lots of unsuspecting people called it back.


----------



## Avns1s (11 Sep 2006)

Why don't the mobile phone companies send a text to all their clients about this?


----------



## rkeane (11 Sep 2006)

wow, i got the same on saturday.  about 11 oclock or so.  just rang once and then ended before i could answer.  are you guys all o2?


----------



## ajapale (11 Sep 2006)

Im on vodaphone and incidently the last 3-4 digits seem to be counting up sequentially. Im not inclined to reproduce these numbers here.

If you have recieved these missed calls you should report them to your phone company in the first instance. Tell the call centre team member that it is a "risk management" issue and be prepared to give them full details regarding the full number and time of the call.

aj


----------



## Avns1s (11 Sep 2006)

ajapale said:


> ..... Im not inclined to reproduce these numbers here.
> 
> 
> aj


 

Why not? Just as a matter of interest.

I thought about displaying the number in full though if they're counting up sequentially, theres little point.


----------



## pandabat (13 Sep 2006)

This is a fraud. I work for a phone company and we are now attempting to block calls from this number range. It is extremely difficult to detect this type of fraud activity and it can only be done when we are aware that calls are missed and the return number is analysed. Do not ring back this number. Thousands have already been made by whomever is operating this scam. Treat unknown phone numbers in the same way you would treat unsolicited emails from unknown senders.


----------



## ciara_gmail (13 Sep 2006)

My friend received a call from this number +881335183656 and missed it, she asked me to google it as she has no web access in work and I found a match for +88133 as Iridium (UK satelite based phone company) so told her to ignore like the plague!!!


----------

